# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Phil McAnespie on Beechgrove

## HJBee

Did anyone see Phil on Beechgrove, promoting SBA, Beekeeping & plight of Bees. Shame I couldn't get to Gardening Scotland this weekend. Ayr & District had their open hive demo there. Great wee few minutes!

----------


## gavin

Didn't see it but am watching now:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...12_Episode_10/

About 8 min 40s onwards.

G.

----------


## EmsE

It's a great way to promote bee friendly plants and beekeeping. It's one thing knowing about the ones in the wild, but they dont look good or wouldn't fit into a small garden border.

Does anyone know of a good reference source for finding out which plants are good for the insects?

----------


## HJBee

I use websites mainly as well as my gardening reference books and RHS encyclopaedia. Try http://www.rhs.org.uk/Gardening/Sust...or-pollinators

----------


## EmsE

That's excellent thanks. The list saves to my phone- ideal for shopping  :Smile:  

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------

